# We only have a few Brooklands tickets left!!



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Roll up, roll up and buy your wonderful Brooklands tickets TODAY!! Don't miss this fantastic opportunity to be apart of the largest gathering of TT's anywhere in the world :wink:

Oh and we do have more than a few tickets left, but we will have more than *200* people there on the day and *well over 100 TT's* :roll: 

We are not despatching any more tickets though... all tickets from now are collection only at the gate! Not a mega problem, as we have a lot that fall into this category as of now.

Buy your tickets at http://shop.ttoc.co.uk and as long as your payment clears before then or you agree to pay on the gate, then you can collect your ticket envelope and freebie at the gate... Anyone that simply turns up on the gate without pre-ordering their tickets will NOT get a freebie :wink:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Is there an other marques section or should I just park in the main carpark and walk across?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

There is a dedicated other marques section... near to one of the auto test sections


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

paulb said:


> Is there an other marques section or should I just park in the main carpark and walk across?


Paul we'll be directing you on the day


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> paulb said:
> 
> 
> > Is there an other marques section or should I just park in the main carpark and walk across?
> ...


Better not let Kell do the directing. I'll be directed in with the TT crowd


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Unfortunately, Kell won't be there. I had to sack him for not being able to recognise a quality car from some plain old Jap tin shack :wink: (albeit, with a nice 6 cyl engine  )



jampott said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > paulb said:
> ...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Unfortunately, Kell won't be there. I had to sack him for not being able to recognise a quality car from some plain old Jap tin shack :wink: (albeit, with a nice 6 cyl engine  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ought to sack you too for not sending my tickets out! Now I have to queue up with the proles...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and there's me being thoughtful for a change... I was going to send it to your "family", but wasn't sure whether your brothers and sisters were aware they were coming :roll:


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

OK, ticket ordered - will pay on the gate. Is there a diesel category for the hillclimb?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul, I take it that you've never been to Brookands before :roll:



paulb said:


> ...hillclimb...


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Paul, I take it that you've never been to Brookands before :roll:


No, I try to avoid Surrey...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

paulb said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, I take it that you've never been to Brookands before :roll:
> ...


you can park with me 

and if I haven't got around to it by then, you can also help me fit my grounding kit. can't say fairer than that! its a "national meet" tradition that you have to help me mod my car!


----------



## paulb (May 6, 2002)

Fair enough - as long as it doesn't need a trolley jack!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul,

You will need:

1) Razor blade utility knife
2) Metric open-end box wrench set
3) Metric socket and driver
4) Flat bladed screwdriver

Nope, no trolley jacks this time 

Have a bunch of grounding cables to route, connect and install 

*chuckle*


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Do you need someone to stand by watching helpfully taking pictures?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> removing the valance is so easy I can do it with my eyes closed....




Tickets must be going like hot cakes now


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I suppose they are cheaper now ?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nope - they are now classed as 'classic / collectable' items 

("If you weren't there, buy these genuine (unused!) TTOC Brooklands tickets and at least pretend you were...." :lol*

* All the above is of course, completly made up, and is not a statement that should be in any way associated with the TTOC.

(Although if they decide to use it - it was my idea first!  :lol: )


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Why not ?

Look on eBay you can buy tickets still for Woodstock, that was 40 years ago !


----------

